# Segmentation fault (core dumped)



## SuperStyle5 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm trying to setup a half-life 2 dedicated server on my freebsd box. I download hldsupdatetool.bin, chmod +x the file then I run the file ./hldsupdatetool.bin which extracts the Steam files.

I then run ./steam and I get this error:


```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 18, 2009)

Seems to run fine here:

7.1-STABLE amd64


----------

